# grocery home delivery - waitrose/carrefore?



## polly600 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

does anyone know of good online ordering grocery home delivery services? 

i know carrefore and waitrose don't currently run their own delivery for this but i think i saw someone delivering waitrose supplies in the jlt area recently.

i have seen supermart.ae and trolly.ae but they don't have comprehensive goods available on their sites

does anyone know if there is an online ordering service where they get the goods at carrefore/waitrose and deliver to your door?

thanks!


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi - interested if you found out the answer to this - i am interested in ordering Waitrose goods especially during the summer.


----------

